# Ever wonder who big buddy holly would have gotten.



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So the other day mother and I watch labamba on Netflix. And when you think of buddy holly and the others weren’t playing long .like I think it was something like four years that buddy was playing guitar . So imagine how big they would have gotten if it wasn’t for the crash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

A friend who was a self-admitted Holly Freak told me that Holly recorded 168 songs worth of material. In less than 3 years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Buddy Holly had been playing guitar since he was a little kid. I wonder this too, but also most of the first wave of rock and roll artists didn't remain big into the 60's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

His music's been playing for what, 60 years. I'd say he would have been up there. 


butterknucket said:


> I think Buddy Holly had been playing guitar since he was a little kid. I wonder this too, but also most of the first wave of rock and roll artists didn't remain big into the 60's.


Let's see, The Beatles, Elvis, Chuck Berry, Roy Orbison, Ray Charles, Bill Haley, Little Richard, Paul Anka, Dylan, The Shadows, B.B. King and John Lee Hooker, the list goes on and on and then went past the 60's.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

With the popularity of poutine and doritos, I would say he would have gotten pretty big. Maybe not Kingfish or BB King big but larger for sure.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know, I'm sure he had more to contribute but he may have just as easily faded off and ended up riding the nostalgia train for the rest of his career like so many other 50's artists.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> His music's been playing for what, 60 years. I'd say he would have been up there.
> 
> Let's see, The Beatles, Elvis, Chuck Berry, Roy Orbison, Ray Charles, Bill Haley, Little Richard, Paul Anka, Dylan, The Shadows, B.B. King and John Lee Hooker, the list goes on and on and then went past the 60's.


Buddy Holly was the 50's though. Elvis, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, Bill Haley, Buddy Holly were first wave, whereas the Beatles were the second wave. The Chuck Berry and the like saw their popularity wane in the 60's. Then the Beatles came along.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wonder how big Elvis would have got if he had lived longer.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder how big Elvis would have got if he had lived longer.


I'm sure he would have gained at least another 20 or 30 pounds.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

silvertonebetty said:


> So the other day mother and I watch labamba on Netflix. And when you think of buddy holly and the others weren’t playing long .like I think it was something like four years that buddy was playing guitar . So imagine how big they would have gotten if it wasn’t for the crash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Buddy Holly died so young (22?). He was already writing his own songs (most of his contemporaries were not) and experimenting with song structure and standard recording techniques. I think he would have continued to grow as an artist, without doubt.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> I'm sure he would have gained at least another 20 or 30 pounds.


Exactly the line of thinking I was hinting at.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Buddy Holly would have been Tom Petty big. Exactly that big.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder how big Elvis would have got if he had lived longer.


He would have had a career resurgence doing weight loss infomercials.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Buddy Holly was the 50's though. Elvis, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, Bill Haley, Buddy Holly were first wave, whereas the Beatles were the second wave. The Chuck Berry and the like saw their popularity wane in the 60's. Then the Beatles came along.


Kind of ironic that Chuck Berry had to wait until 1972 for his first #1 hit, isn't it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Buddy Holly was the 50's though. Elvis, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, Bill Haley, Buddy Holly were first wave, whereas the Beatles were the second wave. The Chuck Berry and the like saw their popularity wane in the 60's. Then the Beatles came along.


Not really. Their music was played all over and for most of them it is still being played. 


allthumbs56 said:


> Kind of ironic that Chuck Berry had to wait until 1972 for his first #1 hit, isn't it?


My Dingaling? What about Maybelline, Roll Over Beethoven, School Day, Rock and Roll Music, Sweet Little 16, Johnny B Goode, and that's just the 50's. There again the list goes on.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Kind of ironic that Chuck Berry had to wait until 1972 for his first #1 hit, isn't it?


It took him that long to realize he had a dingaling.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Couple more big albums, with at least one masterpiece in there. Then he'd have either faded away behind the powers of late-60s-70s blues/psych rock found himself as a big time producer during that era. Probably would've released a critically acclaimed comeback album in the late 70s-early 80s that nobody really bought.

Not many of those 50s heroes shined particularly bright in the following decades. Even Elvis' comeback failed to break out into a new fanbase. It was, of course, a big success with his, now middle aged, original fanbase.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> now middle aged, original fanbase


?!
more like seniors.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Patsy Cline. Sam Cook.

Fair enough, but I wonder more about the lesser known musicians like Jane Vasey who played keys with The Downchild Blues Band, Tim Hardin, Alan Wilson (Canned Heat), Duane Allman & Berry Oakley.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

IIRC there were a lot of musicians including a cover of either a Buddy Holly, or and Everly Brothers tune in the 70's. James Taylor and Linda Ronstadt come to mind. I found this list. Buddy Holly had a seriously good body of work.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> My Dingaling? What about Maybelline, Roll Over Beethoven, School Day, Rock and Roll Music, Sweet Little 16, Johnny B Goode, and that's just the 50's. There again the list goes on.


All great, great songs - but My Dingaling was his only #1.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> All great, great songs - but My Dingaling was his only #1.


On the Billboard top 100 but not on the R&B and other charts. Be that as it may he had, along with a lot of other 50's Rock and Roll artists a good, long run. Buddy Holly would have done the same.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

There were a lot of one-hot wonders in those days, so its hard to say.
we all like to think that the possibilities are endless, but some of the great hit artists were only good at one thing and wouldnt evolve.
kurt cobain is often in these conversations...Im not sure he would have evolved the way Dave Grohl has, in order to stay relevant, or if he would be more like David Lee Roth...just hanging on to what got him there in the first place and never stepping out beyond that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> There were a lot of one-hot wonders in those days, so its hard to say.
> we all like to think that the possibilities are endless, but some of the great hit artists were only good at one thing and wouldnt evolve.
> kurt cobain is often in these conversations...Im not sure he would have evolved the way Dave Grohl has, in order to stay relevant, or if he would be more like David Lee Roth...just hanging on to what got him there in the first place and never stepping out beyond that.


Yep, even though they still continued releasing albums, Pearl Jam and Soundgarden were kind of passe by 96, chartwise at least. I know people will jump on this and say they were still big, and that's true, but I really think concert ticket sales and chart success are two very different things. Of course Pearl Jam can easily sell out arenas, but I doubt their albums make much of a dent these days.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Yep, even though they still continued releasing albums, Pearl Jam and Soundgarden were kind of passe by 96, chartwise at least. I know people will jump on this and say they were still big, and that's true, but I really think concert ticket sales and chart success are two very different things. Of course Pearl Jam can easily sell out arenas, but I doubt their albums make much of a dent these days.


yup, they only remained big because of what they did once upon a time, not because of an expanding catalogue of great music.
every era suffers from that...and it almost seems like the bigger you are, the harder it is to keep up with the times. and its really hard to keep that angst and energy you had when you were young, when you live in a 10,000sq ft home and own a Gulfstream, and are "incorporated".

a friend of mine went to see springsteen a number of years ago...he hated it because "...he only played his new stuff".

eventually a cask of even the finest wine will run dry.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> yup, they only remained big because of what they did once upon a time, not because of an expanding catalogue of great music.
> every era suffers from that...and it almost seems like the bigger you are, the harder it is to keep up with the times. and its really hard to keep that angst and energy you had when you were young, when you live in a 10,000sq ft home and own a Gulfstream, and are "incorporated".
> 
> a friend of mine went to see springsteen a number of years ago...he hated it because "...he only played his new stuff".
> ...


Everyone eventually 'grows up.' I often wonder if a lot of big musicians keep going because it's their job, it's their contract, it's what they know ect. It's interesting how a lot of musicians simply do something else later in life. 

We all look back on the things of our youth with fondness, but our interests change and those things fade later. I wonder if that zeal fades for famous musicans fades when they have nothing left to prove.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> I don't know, I'm sure he had more to contribute but he *may have just as easily faded off *and ended up riding the nostalgia train for the rest of his career like so many other 50's artists.


Not Fade Away.


As for that rocket sauce, who knows how much Holly may have had. Tenacious D explains it best.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> yup, they only remained big because of what they did once upon a time, not because of an expanding catalogue of great music.
> every era suffers from that...and it almost seems like the bigger you are, the harder it is to keep up with the times. and its really hard to keep that angst and energy you had when you were young, when you live in a 10,000sq ft home and own a Gulfstream, and are "incorporated".
> 
> a friend of mine went to see springsteen a number of years ago...he hated it because "...he only played his new stuff".
> ...


How about if Hendrix and Joplin had lived? Would they be doing Christmas Specials together? 😢


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So hard to really know.. he could've ended up on the business side, running RCA like Chet Atkins, or maybe morphed into rock/blues..
I bet he would've written a lot more songs, and good ones. I heard his music on the radio into the 70s all the time, not so much now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> How about if Hendrix and Joplin had lived? Would they be doing Christmas Specials together? 😢


I've thought about this a lot. I often think Hendrix would have gone in a fusion direction, and by 80's would have lost a lot of his audience because he had just gotten too far out. HIs guitar of choice would be a headless Steinberger.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Diablo said:


> yup, they only remained big because of what they did once upon a time, not because of an expanding catalogue of great music.
> every era suffers from that...and it almost seems like the bigger you are, the harder it is to keep up with the times. and its really hard to keep that angst and energy you had when you were young, when you live in a 10,000sq ft home and own a Gulfstream, and are "incorporated".
> 
> a friend of mine went to see springsteen a number of years ago...he hated it because "...he only played his new stuff".
> ...


I would beg to differ with regard to Pearl Jam





Pearl Jam







www.billboard.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

numb41 said:


> I would beg to differ with regard to Pearl Jam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every subsequent Pearl Jam album sold less than the previous one.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Every subsequent Pearl Jam album sold less than the previous one.


still managed to get to number two with most albums. Not bad for a band that was big once upon a time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> ?!
> more like seniors.


.they were middle aged in ~75


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Diablo said:


> There were a lot of one-hot wonders in those days, so its hard to say.
> we all like to think that the possibilities are endless, but some of the great hit artists were only good at one thing and wouldnt evolve.
> kurt cobain is often in these conversations...Im not sure he would have evolved the way Dave Grohl has, in order to stay relevant, or if he would be more like David Lee Roth...just hanging on to what got him there in the first place and never stepping out beyond that.


Grohl attributes a lot of his early growth directly to things he learned under Cobain and thought that Cobain was just starting to hit his stride when he died. I think they'd probably have continued to evolve as a band, assuming they didn't meltdown and break up of course.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Ever wonder who big buddy holly would have gotten?*

I did know Budd Holly was big but no, who would he have gotten?

https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/ever-wonder-who-big-buddy-holly-would-have-gotten.266241/watch


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I was at Gruhn's Guitars in Nashville, a number of years back, I spotted this old Magnatone amp sitting inconspicuously in the back








Curious about it, I got a little closer. You might want to take a look at the Dymo label on it, in addition to the price tag.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I bet he would have got as big as Gary Busey.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Grohl attributes a lot of his early growth directly to things he learned under Cobain and thought that Cobain was just starting to hit his stride when he died. I think they'd probably have continued to evolve as a band, assuming they didn't meltdown and break up of course.


Grohls a classy guy...I can’t imagine him saying anything else...whether it’s true or not


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> How about if Hendrix and Joplin had lived? Would they be doing Christmas Specials together? 😢


Hopefully...with auto tune


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Imagine the perm Janis would have rocked in the 80's.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How about if Hendrix and Joplin had lived? Would they be doing Christmas Specials together? 😢


I'm sad to say, probably.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

By all accounts, Janis was one of the nicest people you would ever meet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Back in my band days, we realized that virtually every Buddy Holly tune could be done in a reggae style. Try it yourself.

2) Caught Janis at the Montreal Forum a few months before she died. Great show. They must have rocked the song "Try (Just a little bit harder)" for something like 15 minutes or more.

3) A buddy who teched for the Foos on several tours took this photo of Dave at the soundcheck before a show at the Budokan. Funny how it looks so quiet and pensive, yet he's standing in front of enough power to blow your windows out.
He mentioned to Dave that his band had had a minor regional hit in Columbus, OH, and Dave replied "Man, I _love_ that song!", sat down at the drums and played the song beat for beat, like he had practised it incessantly. As my buddy said, "Dave is all about the music".


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Diablo said:


> Grohls a classy guy...I can’t imagine him saying anything else...whether it’s true or not


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> 1) Back in my band days, we realized that virtually every Buddy Holly tune could be done in a reggae style. Try it yourself.
> 
> 2) Caught Janis at the Montreal Forum a few months before she died. Great show. They must have rocked the song "Try (Just a little bit harder)" for something like 15 minutes or more.
> 
> ...


#3 is a very cool story.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> It took him that long to realize he had a dingaling.


his dec 23, 1959 arrest would suggest otherwise



Mooh said:


> Patsy Cline. Sam Cook.
> 
> Fair enough, but I wonder more about the lesser known musicians like Jane Vasey who played keys with The Downchild Blues Band, Tim Hardin, Alan Wilson (Canned Heat), Duane Allman & Berry Oakley.


i don't know how you arrived at the conclusion that duane allmane is lesser known. that's insane



Diablo said:


> There were a lot of one-hot wonders in those days, so its hard to say.
> we all like to think that the possibilities are endless, but some of the great hit artists were only good at one thing and wouldnt evolve.
> kurt cobain is often in these conversations...Im not sure he would have evolved the way Dave Grohl has, in order to stay relevant, or if he would be more like David Lee Roth...just hanging on to what got him there in the first place and never stepping out beyond that.


he would have died the same way all junkies do. in a hotel with other junkies, who party next to their corpse until all the junk is gone. 



butterknucket said:


> I bet he would have got as big as Gary Busey.


best post this year



mhammer said:


> 1) Back in my band days, we realized that virtually every Buddy Holly tune could be done in a reggae style. Try it yourself.


that's the most evil thing to do since...i don't know, but NEVER DO THAT!!!!
man, you think you know somebody a little bit, then they relax and say shit that scares the daylights out of you...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> I'm sad to say, probably.


Maybe Jimi doing a skit with the Muppets ...........................


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know how you arrived at the conclusion that duane allmane is lesser known. that's insane


Oh for fuck's sake, it's not insane, it's simply a bad edit. I slapped his name in with Oakley without thinking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Patsy Cline. Sam Cook.
> 
> Fair enough, but I wonder more about the lesser known musicians like Jane Vasey who played keys with The Downchild Blues Band, Tim Hardin, Alan Wilson (Canned Heat), Duane Allman & Berry Oakley.


Isn't Jane still kicking it. Duane would probably gone on, sometimes with his brother and Dicky Best and sometimes solo.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How about if Hendrix and Joplin had lived? Would they be doing Christmas Specials together? 😢


Would be something to see, especially if Jim Morrison was there too.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Isn't Jane still kicking it.


She died 38 years ago.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Buddy Holly would be a good name for Christmas weed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> She died 38 years ago.


Okay. Going by the female bassist thread I thought she was alive.....my mistake.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> I don't know, I'm sure he had more to contribute but he may have just as easily faded off and ended up riding the nostalgia train for the rest of his career like so many other 50's artists.


Certainly is possible--but then again maybe he would have done something bones & tarnished his legacy.

We'll never know--but it can be fun to speculate,, which is what makes some of the posts here fun to read.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Buddy Holly would have been Tom Petty big. Exactly that big.


He may even have joined the Travelling Wilburys...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> NEVER DO THAT!!!!


Some stuff works


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe there needs to be a distinction between the kind of musicians that died from circumstances beyond their control, like Holly vs those that simply imploded due to reckless/self-destructive lifestyle. i think the former had more untapped potential than the latter, who probably wouldve fucked things up someway, somehow.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can we at least get this thread title corrected?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Some stuff works


Don't forget Dread Zeppelin.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There Eddie too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Maybe there needs to be a distinction between the kind of musicians that died from circumstances beyond their control, like Holly vs those that simply imploded due to reckless/self-destructive lifestyle. i think the former had more untapped potential than the latter, who probably wouldve fucked things up someway, somehow.


good idea


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Maybe there needs to be a distinction between the kind of musicians that died from circumstances beyond their control, like Holly vs those that simply imploded due to reckless/self-destructive lifestyle. i think the former had more untapped potential than the latter, who probably wouldve fucked things up someway, somehow.


As a live band how long did the beatles last? 3 years then they went into the studio, mostly layng down seperate tracks for what another 3 years until 1970? If you add The Quarrymen and the Silver Beatles you have another 6 years as performing bands. Influenced by Buddy Holly and the Crickets. among others.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> As a live band how long did the beatles last? 3 years then they went into the studio, mostly layng down seperate tracks for what another 3 years until 1970? If you add The Quarrymen and the Silver Beatles you have another 6 years as performing bands. Influenced by Buddy Holly and the Crickets. among others.


Actually, you're only counting the years they werepopular over here. They were together for several years before appearing on Ed Sullivan.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Probably about 6 years as a live band for the Beatles. They also did long stints in Hamburg, playing all night, every night. They've always been open about taking speed to get through.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Actually, you're only counting the years they werepopular over here. They were together for several years before appearing on Ed Sullivan.


That's why I added the Qurraymen and Silver Beatles in my post. If you go back to when McCartney joins Lennon that puts you into 1957....Add Harrison in '58 and your getting closer. Still doing Rock cover songs tho. About 1960 they went thru a few names before becoming the Beatles with Pete Best as the drummer and Stu Sutcliff as the bass player. Still doing cover songs. This puts them as 5 and in Germany. Sutcliff packed it in and McCartney took up bass, Epstien kicked Best out and they hired Ringo....sometime in '62. So, as the Beatles....John, Paul, George and Ringo, they go from late '62 to when they shut down touring and playing as a live band sometime in '66. About 4 years at most. First Beatles song, "Love Me Do". (The EMI pressing has Pete Best as the drummer) two versions, one with Ringo as drummer and one with Andy White as drummer and Ringo on tambourine. You hear that one on the lp Please Please Me. The 45 version with Ringo was released in England in '62 and Canada in early '63. Not a lot for Canada and most of those went to radio stations. 


butterknucket said:


> Probably about 6 years as a live band for the Beatles. They also did long stints in Hamburg, playing all night, every night. They've always been open about taking speed to get through.


The first time they tried to play in Germany they or at least Harrison got kicked out somewhere along the way, he was too young. A lot of those shows were for sailors and pros. 








Lennon, Harrison, Best< McCartney and Sutcliff. If you have a copy of "My Bonnie" released duting that time the "Beat Boys" were/are the pre Ringo Beatles.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> That's why I added the Qurraymen and Silver Beatles in my post. If you go back to when McCartney joins Lennon that puts you into 1957....Add Harrison in '58 and your getting closer. Still doing Rock cover songs tho. About 1960 they went thru a few names before becoming the Beatles with Pete Best as the drummer and Stu Sutcliff as the bass player. Still doing cover songs. This puts them as 5 and in Germany. Sutcliff packed it in and McCartney took up bass, Epstien kicked Best out and they hired Ringo....sometime in '62. So, as the Beatles....John, Paul, George and Ringo, they go from late '62 to when they shut down touring and playing as a live band sometime in '66. About 4 years at most. First Beatles song, "Love Me Do". (The EMI pressing has Pete Best as the drummer) two versions, one with Ringo as drummer and one with Andy White as drummer and Ringo on tambourine. You hear that one on the lp Please Please Me. The 45 version with Ringo was released in England in '62 and Canada in early '63. Not a lot for Canada and most of those went to radio stations.
> 
> The first time they tried to play in Germany they or at least Harrison got kicked out somewhere along the way, he was too young. A lot of those shows were for sailors and pros.
> View attachment 340608
> ...


My uncle has a copy of it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> My uncle has a copy of it.


Love Me Do? My brother's and myself have all 3. Pete Best's version is on Anthology 1.....something every Beatles fan must have. The other two mom got when she worked for a radio station in the '60s. One of the announcers there had worked for a station in England much like Radio Caroline. He used to bring some of his collection in to play once in a while. I worked the Sat. Night and Sunday church shifts. Flip a switch for live feed from the Anglican church. An hr later flip another switch for the Catholic church. Having nothing to do I'd record songs on 4 track cassettes. The cassettes were supposed to be used for ads and the like so even the big ones wouldn't hold too many songs.








If your uncle has this,








he could have a fair bit of money in his hands. This, 








by the Quarreymen, the sky's the limit. 1958.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> *Ever wonder who big buddy holly would have gotten?*
> 
> I did know Budd Holly was big but no, who would he have gotten?
> 
> The Canadian Guitar Forum


@cheezyridr Good to hear from you. How are things going down in Delaware? I hope you are staying safe and keeping well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> When I was at Gruhn's Guitars in Nashville, a number of years back, I spotted this old Magnatone amp sitting inconspicuously in the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a place isn't it? I was able to get there in March and get upstairs to where a lot of vintage and some extra nice acoustics were on display. They asked me to play as many as I wanted but alas, I could only stay for about an hour as I had to go and pick up my wife. If ever I go back to Nashville, that store will be one I will spend at least a day at.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Love Me Do? My brother's and myself have all 3. Pete Best's version is on Anthology 1.....something every Beatles fan must have. The other two mom got when she worked for a radio station in the '60s. One of the announcers there had worked for a station in England much like Radio Caroline. He used to bring some of his collection in to play once in a while. I worked the Sat. Night and Sunday church shifts. Flip a switch for live feed from the Anglican church. An hr later flip another switch for the Catholic church. Having nothing to do I'd record songs on 4 track cassettes. The cassettes were supposed to be used for ads and the like so even the big ones wouldn't hold too many songs.
> View attachment 340616


I have a hundred or more 8-tracks, many of them from artists you wouldn't think of as being on 8-track (e.g., Bill Evans, Zappa, Stephane Grappeli) Many tracks are longer than can fit on a "side", so they get chopped into pieces, fade out, switch tracks, then fade in again.
I have a bunch of 78s and they are even more limited in track length. Symphonies have to get spread out over both sides of several discs. I used to imagine a bit for a hypothetical comedy open-mic night, where Led Zeppelin was obliged to record on 78s. The punch line was Robert Plant going "Ahhh, ahhhh...." with plenty of reverb,in the middle of Whole Lotta Love, followed by the signature repetitive scratching of when a disc side comes to an end. Let's just say the bit had a best-before date that has long since passed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Love Me Do? My brother's and myself have all 3. Pete Best's version is on Anthology 1.....something every Beatles fan must have. The other two mom got when she worked for a radio station in the '60s. One of the announcers there had worked for a station in England much like Radio Caroline. He used to bring some of his collection in to play once in a while. I worked the Sat. Night and Sunday church shifts. Flip a switch for live feed from the Anglican church. An hr later flip another switch for the Catholic church. Having nothing to do I'd record songs on 4 track cassettes. The cassettes were supposed to be used for ads and the like so even the big ones wouldn't hold too many songs.
> View attachment 340616
> 
> If your uncle has this,
> ...


He has a copy of the Beatles doing My Bonnie.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> He has a copy of the Beatles doing My Bonnie.


There was an album release "Very Together" that had My Bonnie and a bunch of the other Tony Sheridan-era stuff on it.

Very Together - Wikipedia 

Apparently it's quite scarce. I should dig out my copy.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> There was an album release "Very Together" that had My Bonnie and a bunch of the other Tony Sheridan-era stuff on it.
> 
> Very Together - Wikipedia
> 
> Apparently it's quite scarce. I should dig out my copy.


I think his is just a 45. I should ask him what the B side is.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I think his is just a 45. I should ask him what the B side is.


Seems there's a few different versions including a counterfeit.








EARLY BEATLES RECORD IS NOT A RARE ITEM







www.mcall.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I have a hundred or more 8-tracks, many of them from artists you wouldn't think of as being on 8-track (e.g., Bill Evans, Zappa, Stephane Grappeli) Many tracks are longer than can fit on a "side", so they get chopped into pieces, fade out, switch tracks, then fade in again.
> I have a bunch of 78s and they are even more limited in track length. Symphonies have to get spread out over both sides of several discs. I used to imagine a bit for a hypothetical comedy open-mic night, where Led Zeppelin was obliged to record on 78s. The punch line was Robert Plant going "Ahhh, ahhhh...." with plenty of reverb,in the middle of Whole Lotta Love, followed by the signature repetitive scratching of when a disc side comes to an end. Let's just say the bit had a best-before date that has long since passed.


I had about 150 78's going back to around 1900. 10", 12" and a few "do it yourself" types. Some of the early ones were only recorded on one side. On some there's a fair amount of unrecorded space and on others every bit was used. If I recall the Porgy and Bess version that I had was a 4 album set. 
Had more 8 tracks.....when you're at a yard sale and there is a box with 20 or more in it for $2 to $3 you buy the whole box.....just for one tape. Same with 78's and 45's. Bought a box of 78's at a church sale for $2.50.....20 records, an Everly Bros, and Elvis and a Johnny Cash plus some interesting but probably socially incorrect songs from the 20's. 
I do remember that rumble, click, rumble as the 8 track switched tracks. I also remember the zipping sound that sometimes happened when you took the cassette out of the player while speeding down the road and the player didn't want to give it up. If the tape didn't break when you finally got it out it would get tossed in the back to be "rewound" later. If it broke or you were tired of it it got flying lessons. There's an art to holding the cart just right, pulling some tape out and "zipping" it back in. Same as taking the cart apart. I also remember ironing the tape to get the wrinkles out after the deck ate it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> There was an album release "Very Together" that had My Bonnie and a bunch of the other Tony Sheridan-era stuff on it.
> 
> Very Together - Wikipedia
> 
> Apparently it's quite scarce. I should dig out my copy.


I have a friend who is a die hard Beatles fan....to him and a lot of fans the Beat Brothers are not the Beatles. He probably has a copy of this in his record collection but not in his Beatles collection.








Fan/collectors are strange sometimes.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> There's an art to holding the cart just right, pulling some tape out and "zipping" it back in


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340743


Just doesn't work for 8 tracks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I met the Big Bopper's son shortly before he (the son) died.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Just doesn't work for 8 tracks.


I used to be able to rewrap them way back.
Now, it'd be ready for the garbage.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I used to be able to rewrap them way back.
> Now, it'd be ready for the garbage.
> View attachment 340770


But they fly so nicely, same as TP.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Taking into consideration how far some of these guys eventually went imagine how far Buddy would have gone.


----------

